# South Wales Animal Pet Rescue Centre outisde Swansea - Urgent Appeal



## slicksps

I'm working with the South Wales Animal Rescue Centre down here in Swansea and they are overloaded with dogs, cats, rabbits, ferrets and many other pets desperate for adoption.

Their current website is at South Wales Animal Rescue. Re-homing abandoned rabbits and other pets.

A new site will take it's place shortly which I'm donating.

There is a real risk of these animals never being rehomed as they are a small family non-profit operation relying only on their own donations and that of adopters. As a result of the credit crunch, less people are adopting and so they're severely losing out. If they continue in the red, they may have no real option with the animals.

If you're in South Wales and want to adopt, please do get in touch with Caz on 01269 822611 or Caroline on 01639 776 206

If you would like to make a donation please call those numbers or you can do so through the website.

They also have horses, reptiles amongst others. There are no paid staff, all money is spent on vet bills, food and necessary equipment. All staff are volunteers so I can vouch for their organisation.

If you're looking for a pet dog, cat, rabbit, and you're in the South Wales, Swansea, Cardiff areas. Contact them!


----------

